# Is a CCR 3650 GTS Model 38518 a R tek engine?



## whitegreg (Jan 18, 2020)

I don't have the snowblower with me.
Someone wants the electric starter motor if it is a R tek engine......


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

If no one here can answer your question I would call their tech support. :smiley-confused013:


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

a quick google search of 38518 model images shows R-Tek on the top decal, so it seems like it is.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It is an R-Tek engine, yes. The 2450 was as well.


----------

